# Lelit Victoria Noob - Low Pressure when exhaust in water



## thomas.geffroyd (2 mo ago)

Hi all,
Just got the Lelit Victoria. i am a very noob expresso maker (I had a delonghi for years and just upgraded).

I would have many questions but there is ONE that boggles my mind.

There are two tubes in the tank department, one for the intake (smaller diameter one, where filter is plugged) and the exhaust.
No matter how fine the grind or heavy the tamper, I rarely manage to go over 3bars of pressure...

I tried removing the exhaust tube from the tank an TADDA 11 bars (with a manly man tamper pressure...) but the exhaust pushes water (yeah, this surprised me and the floor).

Is there a problem with my device, with me, what color is happiness?

Also, the solo basket (58mm) at 7g of coffee is... not usable (can't tamper not enough coffee in the basket) is there a special Lelit dosage I should look into.

As a side note, when I received the device the pump was not "priming" at all, had to reset/restart many times... I understand this is prosumer quality but that's a hell of a lot of random stuff happening right now.

Thanks for your help!


----------

